# Today was get even day



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

4:00 am wake up and the weather didn't look too promising here this morning, distant lightning flashes in the direction I wanted to go and a radar weather check confirmed what I was seeing.
But this is "get even" day for me, the last day of the season and the bow is left at home in favor of the 20 gauge. This is tradition for me whenever I have failed to arrow a bird by seasons end, and there appears to be a "sucker hole" in the forecast, so whats a guy to do....:lol:

3 miles from the property it starts raining lightly, accompanied by a little, ok rather frequent, lightning.
2 miles out and its raining a little harder, but its "get even" day and haven't seen any real close by, eye burning, lightning flashes yet, so drove on.
1 mile out and it's pouring now, wipers aren't keeping up, but somehow find the drive ok and park it.
Now I'm there, thinking only a damned fool would go out in this crap, but on the bright side the lightning seems to have ceased for the most part, the rain actually appears to be letting up some.
After a little thought given to the somewhat improving conditions I decided to give it a go, partly because its the last morning of the season, but mostly because its my, self proclaimed, "get even" day.

As I suspected might be the case, once dawn arrived there was no gobbling or hen talk to be heard, but the rain has now stopped and the thunder is far, far, off in the distance. 
The next hour is spent rather uneventfully other than watching a pair of squirrels chasing each other around, and trying to cope with mosquitoes the best I could because most of the repellant has washed off on the walk in and the rest is in the truck of course.

Lastly, some movement in the brush...one hen, no, two hens, then a bearded hen I had seen before.
A red head..jake Another red head.....another jake.
Then the boss bird, un-fanned and silent, but following the parade in front of him.
And so another season ends for me. Would much prefer to have done it with the bow, but it was not to be.
Thank God for "get even" day, when its the last morning of the last turkey hunt of the season I'll carry that little 20 gauge with no regrets. I've done it several times with the bow before, so maybe next year.....

Previously healthy 2 year old, 10 1/4 inch beard, 3/4 inch spurs, weight unknown.








Fat and old, but still getting it done one way or another.
Another use for a nearby trail camera when you're by yourself...lol


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

Nice bird , way to keep at it !!!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

no shame in using the boom stick! ive used the bow the past 3 seasons but decided to go with the shotgun again this year and let me tell ya, the feeling you get when that tom takes a dirt nap is nooooo different! good job on sticking it out til the end Don!


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

nice.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Well done Don. I filled my tag last evening.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Thanks guys and congrats on the late bird Tony, sometimes things can get pretty tough this far into the season.


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Nicely done! Way to beat the clock!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

lol way to get it done Don


----------



## Terrific_tom (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats Don. Nice looking bird.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Thanks guys, I put a lot of time and effort into the season but it all boils down to being in the right place at the right time....and a little luck doesn't hurt things either..

I had noticed that in the last couple of weeks when we had a heavy rain during the night that the birds headed for a harvested, but yet unworked bean field shortly after flydown. For what reason I don't know, perhaps to dry out maybe but once they were there they looked like frozen statues, doing absolutely nothing. Would not respond to calling, wouldn't even acknowledge that they heard it.

With the predawn storm this morning I had no reason to think they would do anything different, so I set up between the roost and the field and the rest is history.
I love it when a plan comes together even if no particular skill was actually involved, I would rather be lucky than good any day.....


----------



## woodlandgirl (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice going don! Never thought about usin a 20gage.would much prefer that than that darn 12 gage!got hit in the face many years ago from not holding it as tight as I should've.that fear follows you no Matter how you try to shake it:yikes:


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Thanks Bonnie. After toting the 12 around and before I started hunting them with the bow I was looking for something lighter to carry that would still do the job effectively if called upon.

It's nothing special, a plain Jane Remington Express chambered for 3 inch shells. I added a red dot sight and a Pure Gold choke tube and shoot Nitro 4x5x7 three inch shells. The pattern is awesome to 40 yards and beyond, but I limit the shooting to inside 40 yards and have never been disappointed in the results given.
The shells are on the pricey side but at the rate I shoot them I'll be covered for the rest of my hunting life and well beyond.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Nice one Don.....congratulations!


----------



## woodlandgirl (Feb 20, 2011)

ThxDon.i will put that info in my file for next year.i feel peace of mind already.also got my new camera todayI see I need a 9volt.is the set up the same as my other one?


----------



## vizslagirl (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats Don,way to stay after them.My daughter took her bird this evening,only an hour to go


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Good read don! Congrats!


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Ack said:


> Nice one Don.....congratulations!


Thanks Ack..



woodlandgirl said:


> ThxDon.i will put that info in my file for next year.i feel peace of mind already.also got my new camera todayI see I need a 9volt.is the set up the same as my other one?


Good deal, works pretty much the same as the 600 build I sent Bonnie. Shoot me an email or pm if you have any questions.



vizslagirl said:


> Congrats Don,way to stay after them.My daughter took her bird this evening,only an hour to go


Good deal buddy and congrats to your daughter on her last minute bird, that's awesome !!!!!!


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

k9wernet said:


> Good read don! Congrats!


Thanks sir, spent a couple of my high school years at Potterville, just down the road from Grand Ledge. Of course that was about a 100 years ago now, or as near as I can remember.....:lol:


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats Don, way to stay after them till the end!! It feels good to get rewarded for the persistence (like the doe I took on Jan 1st this year).


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Sometimes you really have to put in your dues, sounds like we both have lately, thanks Aaron.


----------

